# a report with just pictures from texas.



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

let's see if i can give a report with a few details without using words. 

disclaimer: i did not take all of these pictures. just the thirdand last picture. i found the others ones just to tell the story.












































X 3


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like it!

nice report.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

man, you traded that grill-sized shrimp for a tarpon scale?

great report!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Shrimpeat tarpon! :doh No wonder i can't catch any. Been using the wrong bate.:banghead


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys! it was pretty stinking cool. and yes, i'd trade a "grillin shrimp" for a scale like that ANY DAY!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

well, i went again this afternoon/evening and had similar results. species was the only thing similar.

the first tarpon i caught was about 80lbs. the one i got tonight was a little guy. but DANG did he do some jumping. because it was a smaller fish, we didn't get the camera out in time to get any arial shots, but here's a picture of my second jetty tarpon in texas just before release.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess i should go back and verify... for that jumping tarpon picture, the "X3" meant 3 jumps, not 3 tarpon. as i went back and read it, i thought that could be misleading. it was one tarpon around 80lbs with 3 jumps.

i guess here's a good time to give the story in words. last tuesday i got done with work early and went to the back side of hte island to try and net up some mullet. didn't work out for me, just some alwives. so i called my buddy that i was going to fish the jetty with and told him i had no bait. he said to come by the shop and get some big shrimp. at that suggestion, i figured king fishing was out, but tarpon and snook like shrimp. so i went to Port A Outfitters and got about a dozen of the biggest shrimp i've ever used for bait and headed to the jetty. pulled up about a half hour before dark. sun was already down, so i walked/ran to the end of the mile long jetty with my shrimpies. soon as i got to the end i saw some tarpon rolling and started chunking my shrimp on my king rod. felt kinda weird, but oh well. on about my 3rd bait i got a big hit and immediately started setting the hook. asi was jacking her up, she came clear out of the water and WOOHOOOO that was cool. i turned around to see my buddy nathan making his was up the last hundred yards of the jetty. i yelled at the top of my lungs to get out there and throw a shrimp, i had a tarpon on. so, after a couple more jumps and about a 20 minute fight all over the end of the jetty channel and beach side, i got the fish to my feet and laid down to pick my fish up. uh oh. i can't get this big girl up. so i hollared for nathan to give me a hand, and it took both of us to lift the fish out of the water. unfortunately, neither of us brought a camera and at this point, it was dark, so the camera phone pictures are indescernable. we grabbed 2 scales and i did all i could to hug the fish and carry it to the calm channel side for release. man, what a freaking experience. 16lb mono and 30lb fluoro leader to land a tarpon pushing 100lbs with rocks all around and sticking out of the water. certainly my best fight to date.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. That first picture did it for me and i was back there. I LOVE port A, good memories. Thanks.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Will! I like the "formula" you used to catch a tarpon. I read it from the bottom up so it was a little confusing at first.


----------

